# Greetings from Texas!



## egkor (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi,

I've been smoking meats for the last 10 years.

I started as a "purist" (must use _*wood*_ for smoking meats). But now I favor the gassers (LPG) and have 2 of the GOSMs: A stainless steel Big Block from Sam's and the narrower non-stainless version from Wal Mart.

Years ago I started with a New Braunfels Black Diamond (NBBD), which is the horizontal offset fire box smoker. I never really got great results with the NBBD even after mods, so I went with a New Braunfels Bandera which is a vertical offset firebox smoker. I got much better results with it (with mods). But the problem with both of those was temperature control. I had to babysit the smokers all day to maintain temps. So thats what got me to the "gassers".

I found Smoking Meat Forums while researching the Masterbuilt electric stainless steel smoker at Sam's. I almost bought one since I like the idea of setting a thermostat for temps. But I read that electric smokers don't cook like "flame" units, and will not put a smoke ring in a brisket for example. Also I don't quite see the airflow through the Masterbuilt like I see it designed in to the GOSMs. So I will research more, and if I get one I will report on it here.

Thanks,
egkor (Gary K) in Texas


----------



## ultramag (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF egkor!!! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## triple b (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Gary,welcome to SMF
Great group of people here.
Don't forget to sigh up for Jeff's free 5 day Ecourse
Good luck on your hunt for a new smoker.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Gary, you're gonna love it here! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 22, 2007)

hello, from a fellow texan; and welcome to SMF.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice to have you with us here at SMF Gary. Pull up a chair, open a cold one and read through all the great stuff here.

Enjoy!


----------



## buddy (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Gary , welcome aboard.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF Gary!


----------



## egkor (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks very much for the welcome, everyone!

Best,

egkor (Gary K)


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome Gary -

Glad to have you aboard! Don't forget to post your smoking pictures and share your recipes!


----------



## egkor (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks!

I think I have attached 2 pics ...  One should be of Beef Brisket, and the other should be of Beer Can Chickens.

egkor (Gary K)


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome Gary to SMF, and hello from Canada, great lookin smoke ring by the way


----------



## stillcajun (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Gary.  Great lookin grub ya got there.  Nice smoke ring on the brisket.


----------



## msmith (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard Gary glad to have you with us.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 23, 2007)

Glad to have a fellow Texan join up.  You will enjoy!


----------



## hhersh (Jun 24, 2007)

Howdy Gary.......welcome from a fellow Texican
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....you're gonna like it here.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 24, 2007)

Those chickens look awesome....can't wait to see them with a beautiful smoked tan.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to SMF!!!


----------



## low&slow (Jun 24, 2007)

Howdy from yet another Texan. Welcome to the best place on the net.
Brisket looks great....chicken looks mighty tasty. I have a couple chickens brining in the fridge as we speak.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow great smoke ring! Nice looking birds too


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome Gary,  Hope you enjoy the forum.  Thanks for sharing your smoking success with us.  Looks awesome.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Gary!...Welcome to the SMF!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Glad to have you aboard!  

Great Folks, Great Food, Tons of info...and more Fun than you can shake a rib bone at!...

Check out Tulsa Jeff's Free 5 Day eCourse...Lots of great stuff in it...and the price is right to boot!...

Got questions?...Ask away!...There's lots of friendly folks here to answer them...

Looking forward to hearing all about your adventures in smoking!..

Oh!...We like pics too!...

Again...Welcome aboard the SMF!...Glad to have you with us!...


Until later...


----------

